# Profiles of  posters



## OLD F of S (4 Dec 2004)

Just a personal observation, it would help an old soldier if posters filled in their profiles
it would assist me in determining from which orfice they speak.

                    Regards Old F of S


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Dec 2004)

;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Dec 2004)

In fact, it's in the Conduct Guidelines:



> I strongly encourage you to fill out all the sections of your public profile that you're comfortable with. We respect your privacy and won't force you to fill out your profile if you don't want to. Bear in mind though, that the amount of identifyable info in your profile will increase your general credibility here. Those with empty profiles are much harder to verify and will have to put a lot more effort into building a credible presence here.


----------



## Slim (4 Dec 2004)

Nothing like some new member of the forum spouting off about how no one but them knows whats wrong with the military, full of balsamic and pee, but without anything at all in their profile!

If you want to be taken seriously here then fill it out...Or don't post.

Slim


----------



## X Royal (4 Dec 2004)

Old F of S: I agree 100%. I highly suspect that some don"t fill in their profile so they can pretend to have more experience than they really have. Would be next to impossible to enforce though. If you had to fill in the military experience section or you could not post, then those who want to mislead would simply make something up. No way could the forum research all this info for a few who try to mislead us.
Very similar discusion on the "new members using regimental avatars,ranks,usernames" thread reccentally.

Best Wishes


----------



## Armymedic (5 Dec 2004)

Exactly as Slim said...

If you spout off, at least give a frame of reference to the rest as to your point of view. I am as forgiving to a 16 yr old or a 25 yr veteran, if I understand where they are coming from. It does piss me off when someone says something controversial, and they have zip in their profile.


----------



## chrisf (5 Dec 2004)

Then again, the information in your profile is only as accurate as you care to make it... that's the joy of being signals... who'd fake being in signals? If I was going to fake somthing, I'd definitly claim to be in the 138th ninja-pirate squadron.


----------



## Pieman (5 Dec 2004)

Perhaps providing some profile categories for people who are civilians. The profile set up is geared towards people with Military experience, and there is not much to put down if you don't have any. I can't really put anything down in the MOC, RANK, or UNIT sections. For example, I don't have an MOC but that does not mean I don't have a job  That also does not mean I can't speak with authority on certain topics. For those of you who want to know where someone is coming from, then make room for more information.

If new categories are to be put in, I   for one urge extream caution when providing information about yourself on the interenet. It is amazing how much info you can dig up on a person knowing very little about them, one must be villigent against identity theft these days. It is a very serious problem.


----------



## X Royal (5 Dec 2004)

Pieman a person with no military experience could add what ever information they felt necessary in the "additional Information" section of their profile. The problem is not with people with little or no military experience posting, but when they post as if they have more experience than they really have. I have reviewed some of your past posts(not all) and I didn't find any misleading statements re: your military experience. It appears to me you have interest in the military so these forums can give you access to some good info.

Pro Patria


----------



## FastEddy (29 Aug 2005)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Gunner:
> 
> I enjoy the anonymity the internet provides to post my views based on experience and TI without reprecussion.
> 
> Crow




Thanks HFXCrow, I guess so much for ones profile to assess credibility or experience. Which is harped on so much on this Forum.

One could also imagine you going around and telling small children theres No Santa-Claus.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Aug 2005)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> One could also imagine you going around and telling small children theres No Santa-Claus.



wtf, over


----------



## mdh (29 Aug 2005)

No Santa Claus? What's he talking about.... ???


----------



## FastEddy (30 Aug 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> wtf, over




Ah ! that got your attention. Now if you would comment on the first part (profiles), that would be informative.


----------



## FastEddy (30 Aug 2005)

mdh said:
			
		

> No Santa Claus? What's he talking about.... ???




I was just wondering what part of a post would be most concerning (the issue) or (the unconnected).

So while I have your attention, so what do you think about the importance of Profiles ?.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2005)

> Quote from: HFXCrow on Yesterday at 05:39:48
> Gunner:
> 
> I enjoy the anonymity the internet provides to post my views based on experience and TI without reprecussion.
> ...






> Thanks HFXCrow, I guess so much for ones profile to assess credibility or experience. Which is harped on so much on this Forum.
> 
> One could also imagine you going around and telling small children theres No Santa-Claus.



I wonder WTF you guys don't see in your search of 'Santa Claus' .  It seems quite obvious that Crow has been called out.  You guys missed it and focused on only half of a conversation/post.  Halloween isn't even here and you are off on the Jolly ole elf before it is time.


----------



## sjm (30 Aug 2005)

Does anyone know if the GGs residence has a pool, because I don't go to BBQs if there's no pool.


----------



## edadian (30 Aug 2005)

Santa Claus for GG!!!

Sure he's Dutch but thanks to Coca-cola marketing he wears our national colours!


----------



## Monsoon (30 Aug 2005)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what part of a post would be most concerning (the issue) or (the unconnected).
> 
> So while I have your attention, so what do you think about the importance of Profiles ?.


Profiles ~= Bullshit

Good ideas stand on their own.  If you have experience to back them up, then by all means do share it.  Writing an entry in a profile saying you landed at Normandy and worked as a counter-espionage agent in Vietnam is all well and good, but what does it matter if you enter it in your profile or write it in a message?  Someone who's going to assert made-up "facts" to win an argument isn't going to balk at forging their credentials in a profile.

That being said, HfXCrow did give himself away by saying he won a GCS at that particular ceremony and that he's in the navy.  But what should it matter to the rest of us?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2005)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> Profiles ~= Bullshit
> 
> Good ideas stand on their own.   If you have experience to back them up, then by all means do share it.   Writing an entry in a profile saying you landed at Normandy and worked as a counter-espionage agent in Vietnam is all well and good, but what does it matter if you enter it in your profile or write it in a message?   Someone who's going to assert made-up "facts" to win an argument isn't going to balk at forging their credentials in a profile.



Glad you feel this way.   :

Usually a persons profile will give others an idea of who they are and where they are coming from.   If someone wants to be a "POSER" on a forum such as this, they are usually found out rather quickly and dealt with in a 'suitable' manner.   We do like to have some fun with our Posers first though - it does get entertaining.    ;D


----------



## mdh (30 Aug 2005)

> Usually a persons profile will give others an idea of who they are and where they are coming from.  If someone wants to be a "POSER" on a forum such as this, they are usually found out rather quickly and dealt with in a 'suitable' manner.  We do like to have some fun with our Posers first though - it does get entertaining.



I agree with GW about filling out profiles - it's especially important if you want to _promote _ certain arguments to have some sense of what you're actually talking about. And as George noted it's not that difficult to figure out if someone is faking it - the devil is always in the details.  My only caveat is that profiles should not be used as a weapon to stifle debate ie a well-read, well-informed civvy who wants to discuss military issues may have something constructive to say or offer a perspective from outside the military that's valuable by virtue of the fact he or she doesn't have a vested interest in an issue.

my two cents.... 

cheers, mdh


----------



## Monsoon (30 Aug 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Glad you feel this way.   :
> 
> Usually a persons profile will give others an idea of who they are and where they are coming from.  If someone wants to be a "POSER" on a forum such as this, they are usually found out rather quickly and dealt with in a 'suitable' manner.  We do like to have some fun with our Posers first though - it does get entertaining.   ;D


My point is that you ultimately have to make a judgement call about whether or not someone is a liar, whether they lie in a profile or lie in a message.  It's interesting that no one will try to win an argument by saying "well, I'm right because I've got 20 years in and you've only got 10", but a profile essentially serves to broadcast that "authority".  Good arguments get left unmade if the younger (and possibly better-informed) readers decide not to take on someone who can trump them every time.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2005)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> Good arguments get left unmade if the younger (and possibly better-informed) readers decide not to take on someone who can trump them every time.



Darn...How I wish you hadn't made that comment.   WE suffered through a rather nasty spell of that last year.   It was horrible.   Many of the survivors can bear witness.   I'll just take my time and walk over to the herd and do them all.   No need to rush over to do only one.   Thank you.


----------



## Acorn (30 Aug 2005)

I've changed my profile to reflect how important it really is. I'll change it back in a day or so.

Gonna call me on it?

I agree with Hamiltongs: profiles don't ID posers any more quicly than their own typing does. It simply provides an easy way for the lazy to assess an individual who MAY have been honest in filling in the profile.

Facta non Verba

Acorn


----------



## Blindspot (30 Aug 2005)

Acorn said:
			
		

> Gonna call me on it?



Sure, why not? And not because you pointed out that you changed it. Seems to be a no-brainer. Aren't you proving the opposing point?


----------



## Acorn (30 Aug 2005)

I am, in a ham-handed way, trying to demonstrate that the profile is just as subject to falsehood as an individual's posts. Rather than relying on such an unreliable source of credibility, I'd think that one's "body of work" should be the means of decision. Posers will put whatever they want into the profile. Not all will be so obviously out of 'er as I've been.

Acorn


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Aug 2005)

Yes, a member can put whatever information they like in their profile, and some have been challenged for claiming knowledge and experience while sporting empty profiles. But the crux of the matter comes forth when a person's cumulative post content does not match the common sense assessment of the background and experience that the purported facts of the profile would indicate. Whe someone claims a course, or a tour, or a rank or trade, then their basic presentation of declared "facts" should match that expected by others with the same, or very similar, qualifications.


----------



## Infanteer (30 Aug 2005)

People are called on their profiles for a reason - I've noticed a few members with blank profiles, but their posts are solid and what experience I have tells me they know what they are talking about.  People get called on profiles for the "courtesy call" - the person in question has crashed into the party by making a big splash; this is a community of people who are all invited into "Mike's House" and are familiar with each other due to the fact that they come to the same place day-in and day-out.  Somebody has crashed the party without stating who (or what) they are - the "profile question" is a polite "okay, you're new here and you just stepped into our discussion - WTF are you?".  Being somewhat familiar with most other members, people want to know who the new guy is.

Sure, there is no law or rule that says you have to fill it out (although it is encouraged in the Guidelines), but it is courtesy.  These forums have evolved with the notion that you fill it in so that others can match your posts to your bona fides.  Most posers have been sniffed out pretty quick.  As well, some people establish credibility immediately with rock solid posting and don't tend to get asked.  Again, levels of anonymity vary from user to user (which is fine), but some sort of info would be nice, just so I know I'm not talking to a computer.


----------



## Acorn (31 Aug 2005)

Maybe it's my trade, but taking anything at face value strikes me as problematic. The fact is that I take no more stock in a stated profile than I do in any other claim. One's bona fides are established by one's posts.

I have very good reasons to maintain anonymity. I hope my posts speak for themselves. The "profile question" strikes me too much like the "what ribbons do you have" question. For all you know I could be a 55 year-old LGen posted to Khandahar, as absurd as that seems. Or I could be a 17 year old cadet with a remarkable insight into current events. Either can manipulate a profile.

XXX


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Aug 2005)

A good profile with good sound post quality is overall good ballance. Just because one has a full profile does not mean he is full of shit. take a look at mine, as I have nothing to hide.

I also take into consideration the quantity and quality of one's posts, and refer to one's profile for a broad spectrum overall. Although there are some on here who have earned respect without having a completed profile. They know who they are.

Cheers, 

Wes


----------



## Britney Spears (31 Aug 2005)

All right, here's my apology.

1) I never post anything which needs more justification/verification than my current profile provides. Since filling out a profile and posting statements which rely heavily on specific experience are one and the same thing, why do one without the other? If i one day decide to start talking about that time I had the Carl Gustav ND on Ex Mystery Coyote, then anyone who _was_ there would immedietly know who I am, profile or no profile. I don't fill out the profile, I don't talk about the ND, problem solved.

(But no, the actual Carl G ND wasn't me, I was on the next relay. That guy got out 3 years ago. I heard he later joined 1RCR.....)

2) At the same time, I honestly don't have any noteworthy experience to speak of. The majority of you guys have far more time in and gongs than I do. I'd be packing militia rounds  if it came to a pissing match.   Unlike Acorn, I'm not nearly important enough to have anything to hide.

2) I do all of the above because I want to keep work and play seperate. Now, I've learned a lot from reading your posts and it's definitely influenced me at work, but I don't engage my Plt Cmdr in lengthy debates about the Iraq War or Palestine or Karl Rove, I'd rather not do it here either. Especially as I can sometimes be rather "vocal" about my views. I know a few of you guys in real life, so I keep a low profile for the sake of maintaining a professional atmosphere at the  day job. Needless precaution? I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## KevinB (31 Aug 2005)

Another issue is the CF is a relatively small place.

 Even smaller once you narrow down to trades and places.

(and frightfully small when you realise that Six people (in 42 pers, I think I counted right?) that did a detail with you 11 years ago post here...)


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 Aug 2005)

All true.  I decided to fill out a fairly detailed profile (to the point where a number of people have guessed who I am) because I began to address specific operational points almost immediately after joining the site.  The profile at least gave people a point to start with in assessing whether or not my posts were BS.

Frankly, I like seeing a filled out profile.  It isn't the be all and end all but gives me more information that, when looking at a posting, allows me to more accurately assess the credibility of the poster.  Someone with a profile indicating he/she is OC A Sqn of JTF-2 posting nonsense quickly tells me something about the character of that person and allows me to respond accordingly.

My two cents.


----------



## Infanteer (31 Aug 2005)

Acorn said:
			
		

> Maybe it's my trade, but taking anything at face value strikes me as problematic. The fact is that I take no more stock in a stated profile than I do in any other claim. One's bona fides are established by one's posts.
> 
> I have very good reasons to maintain anonymity. I hope my posts speak for themselves. The "profile question" strikes me too much like the "what ribbons do you have" question. For all you know I could be a 55 year-old LGen posted to Khandahar, as absurd as that seems. Or I could be a 17 year old cadet with a remarkable insight into current events. Either can manipulate a profile.
> 
> XXX





			
				Britney Spears said:
			
		

> All right, here's my apology.
> 
> 1) I never post anything which needs more justification/verification than my current profile provides. Since filling out a profile and posting statements which rely heavily on specific experience are one and the same thing, why do one without the other? If i one day decide to start talking about that time I had the Carl Gustav ND on Ex Mystery Coyote, then anyone who _was_ there would immedietly know who I am, profile or no profile. I don't fill out the profile, I don't talk about the ND, problem solved.
> 
> ...



Acorn is right - profiles don't make or break the member; we've had a few BTDT's who've joined and have been utter asses and been shown the door.  Anybody can be a dink or a numpty, regardless of the gongs and the profile.  However, it is still nice to figure out if the guy who you are discussing infantry tactics has actually done one - it isn't the deciding factor (a person's posts should speak for themselves) but we all know that in our line of work, experience goes a long way.

BTW, neither of you are really "avoiding" the profile too much.  Look at my profile - it isn't much more detailed.  I just put the rank and operational experience to show what I actually have done; since I do prefer some anonomity, I've left out everything else.  Some people don't mind name, unit and the rest, and that's for them to decide.  Since you both of been around for a while, others can (roughly) place you from your posts.  The profile request goes to guys with 2 posts that jump right into the fray - again, I think it is nice if you let us have an inkling about where you are coming from....


----------



## paracowboy (31 Aug 2005)

it's polite. You walk into someone else's house, you introduce yourself. In time, everyone is comfortable with your presence, and you can reach into the fridges without asking. Somebody who is rude enough to ignore simple etiquette probably isn't going to be that quality a poster.

As for me, I've put enough detail into mine, that anyone in 3RCR or 3PPCLI (including my CO) knows who I am immediately. But then, I've never said anything on here, or any other site, that I wouldn't say in person. I try hard to never lie or blow smoke.


----------



## Infanteer (31 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> But then, I've never said anything on here, or any other site, that I wouldn't say in person. I try hard to never lie or blow smoke.



He's right, he refers to himself in the third person in real life too....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> it's polite. You walk into someone else's house, you introduce yourself. In time, everyone is comfortable with your presence, and you can reach into the fridges without asking. Somebody who is rude enough to ignore simple etiquette probably isn't going to be that quality a poster.



 I dated a girl for a month without knowing her last name or her phone number (still seeing her, actually, though we have fewer secrets now).   Was part of the fun.   Sometimes you see someone at a party and just listen to them talk and don't even care what their name is - knowing that they work in a factory is just mundane and adds nothing to the discussion.   Sometimes NOT knowing is part of the thrill.   So I guess I disagree with you on this.   I still have no idea what Britney Spears is, but am almost always enjoying what he says - and am often surprised, as he is hard to peg down as to experience, poltical views, etc.   And I think his handle and avatar are just plain funny, juxtaposed against his obvious military experience.


----------



## paracowboy (31 Aug 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> He's right, he refers to himself in the third person in real life too....


yes, sometimes he does. 


			
				Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> And I think his handle and avatar are just plain funny, juxtaposed against his obvious military experience.


hence the use of the word "probably." Brits is the exception, that 10%. He's a pinko fellow-traveller, but he's intelligent, experienced, and witty.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> yes, sometimes he does. hence the use of the word "probably." Brits is the exception, that 10%. He's a pinko fellow-traveller, but he's intelligent, experienced, and witty.



Right, so - to go back to your analogy - let's make it a mess party.   Do you stand at the door of the mess and demand business cards from everyone who enters the door, or do you stand back and wonder who the heck that guy with the short hair is that keeps telling the funny stories?   Is he in the Army....or isn't he?   

Demanding to see I Cards is surely going to turn people away who might otherwise be a lot of fun, as well as, of course, some troublemakers, probably more troublemakers than decent people.   I still think it's worth the risk not to make self-identification mandatory.  And if some dude slips in and tells tall tales about his service in the Royal Marine Commandos - well, part of the game, just as roasting him upon discovery is.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (31 Aug 2005)

I wouldn't demand that profiles be filled in (since it would probably lead to more posing), but since I am lazy it is nice to be able to see where someone is coming from.  Most articles in professional journals have a small bio on the author, and for new posters I usually go to their profile to get a little background.  Still, I wouldn't make it mandatory.

2B


----------



## Britney Spears (31 Aug 2005)

I wasn't trying to be funny in my choice of handle, I merely picked something which would not provide any useful information in a Google search. Sorry.


----------



## paracowboy (31 Aug 2005)

I don't go to mess parties. They're gay. But, if I am at a function and wonder who some dude is, I walk over and ask him. If he's a dolt, I tell him so and walk away. When I am at a function, I always introduce myself to anyone who approaches, shake their hand, and make small talk. If they're a dolt, I tell them so, and walk away.
Same thing here. And just like here, if someone is runnin' their yap, and needin' a slap-down, verbal or otherwise, I provide it. That's my not just job, it's sort of a vocation. Almost a calling, really.


----------



## X Royal (31 Aug 2005)

I agree that a true profile can show an insight about a new poster.
Thru my profile and posts some members have questioned or asked about my identity & have PM'd about it. In all cases I have responded. If I did not wish to answer thier questions I could of responded with a reply stating I did not wish to devulge the info or not respond at all. The option was mine. I truly believe that the quality of my posts and those of others speak for themselves.

Pro Patria


----------



## NCRCrow (1 Sep 2005)

dont be hatin........I am no poser. 

I just enjoy Army.ca

Hopefully my posts speak for themselves (but I have been in the sh^t on here) and may have offended some people. oops

Damn strip clubs!!!


----------



## Ranman (1 Sep 2005)

X Royal said:
			
		

> I agree that a true profile can show an insight about a new poster.
> Thru my profile and posts some members have questioned or asked about my identity & have PM'd about it. In all cases I have responded. If I did not wish to answer thier questions I could of responded with a reply stating I did not wish to devulge the info or not respond at all. The option was mine. I truly believe that the quality of my posts and those of others speak for themselves.
> 
> Pro Patria



Hey do you remeber me? John Beckerleg's room mate Randy.

John is a teacher in China now by the way.


----------



## Pikache (1 Sep 2005)

^Best to take stuff like this to Private Messaging system.


----------



## Ranman (1 Sep 2005)

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> ^Best to take stuff like this to Private Messaging system.



Gotcha...thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Sep 2005)

I think the Guidelines say it pretty well:



> I strongly encourage you to fill out all the sections of your public profile that you're comfortable with. We respect your privacy and won't force you to fill out your profile if you don't want to. Bear in mind though, that the amount of identifyable info in your profile will increase your general credibility here. Those with empty profiles are much harder to verify and will have to put a lot more effort into building a credible presence here.



You don't *have* to fill out your profile, but anonymity comes at a cost in that you may have to "prove" yourself in other ways.


----------



## OLD F of S (8 Feb 2006)

I have to agree with the Mods on this point a post from a person with a blank profile is frustrating and tends to leave a few questions to authenticity of the information. It is my belief thgat no profile there will be no posts, aren't posters lucky I have no real input.  Just a small rant directed at blank profiles.


                    Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Feb 2006)

I agree.  Although profiles can be anything after a few posts posers can be detected.


----------



## commando gunner (8 Feb 2006)

Forgive me for commenting, depite having only just joined. 

This is not a private board/forum where there is any restriction or control on joining or viewing what is entered in ones profile. I for one would therefore not wish to fill out the profile details unless they became mandatory in which case I confess I would not play. 

Personal security is critical in any military and just because we have the luxury of currently not worrying about any domestic terrorist threat in Canada does not mean that we never will.  Call me overcautious but it comes from long experience elsewhere (you just can't tell from my profile!) . 

It is an open forum - there will always be a tiny minority people who make incorrect statements or claims that cannot be substantiated but I cannot see how those people can be identified from an equally drummed up profile!


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Feb 2006)

First of all this is a private forum, privately owned.

Second you are correct, it is not mandatory to fill in ones profile.  And many here do not have theirs filled.

However, we do and have, been able to suss out the "Walts" from the real ones.

As for your profile on this forum and public security, don't kid yourself if you believe a blank profile offers you anonymity.

If you are truthful in your posts, and offer good information, you will be believed.  And as a side note, this is also a small army so two and two can be put together and more than likely it is figured out who you are or may be.

I personally agree with the thread, but, it is your right to fill out what you want hence why I have a nome de plume....

it offers a hint of mystery..

dileas

tess


----------



## c.jacob (8 Feb 2006)

Just speaking for myself...   If someone is posting with information on something, or especially in opinion posts.  I will quite often check the profile to see if the post is coming from years of experience or outside opinion.  I don't know how many other people do this as well but i think that's why the mods encourage people to fill out the profiles.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Feb 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Just speaking for myself...   If someone is posting with information on something, or especially in opinion posts.  I will quite often check the profile to see if the post is coming from years of experience or outside opinion.  I don't know how many other people do this as well but i think that's why the mods encourage people to fill out the profiles.



I would imagine that everyone does this.  It is one of the ways that solid information is discerned from anal oratory.  Some people, by their posts, show their obvious knowledge.  Others, their obvious ignorance.  
Commando gunner, I would strongly suggest you fill your profile out at least to include years of experience in the military.  By virtue of your name, you are suggesting that you are a highly trained and experienced member.  I'm not sure what "personal security" risks you feel you are generating by creating an honest and transparent profile.  And don't worry about people who falsely pad their profiles, they get flamed pretty quick around these parts.  
Normal, experienced and proud individuals need not fear.  Teenaged wanna be's that want to play man from the boy's table ought to be concerned.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Feb 2006)

Turns out we've had some good discussion on this before:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34086.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23303.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/3694.0.html


----------



## OLD F of S (8 Feb 2006)

Mike sorry to start this thread it has been disscussed before, so feel free to lock it. I promise not to bring it up again.

                          Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Feb 2006)

No worries, I just wanted to point out some of the good discussion we've already had on this. Hopefully it will save someone some typing!


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Feb 2006)

commando gunner said:
			
		

> Forgive me for commenting, depite having only just joined.
> 
> This is not a private board/forum where there is any restriction or control on joining or viewing what is entered in ones profile. I for one would therefore not wish to fill out the profile details unless they became mandatory in which case I confess I would not play.



Actually as was mentioned this IS a private forum.  Currently Mr Bobbit allows anyone to join, but be assured, restrictions can and are placed on members all the time.  Your decision not fill out fill out your profile is your own, but be aware that using an name that implies certain kinds of experience and training.  And as long as your profile remains empty and who you are what you have done remains ambigious, no one will take anything you say seriously, especially if your comments imply exeperience in a certain area  (see posts by little_rudiger as an example).



> Personal security is critical in any military and just because we have the luxury of currently not worrying about any domestic terrorist threat in Canada does not mean that we never will.  Call me overcautious but it comes from long experience elsewhere (you just can't tell from my profile!) .


  Any posts that could violate PERSEC/OPSEC are removed as matter of course.  By registering and logining in your IP is logged and from that you can be tracked/located.  Do I know how track/trace IP's, no I don't posses that skill.  But there are people how do have the appropriate computer training and knowledge.  So if you believe your personal security is safe by NOT filling in a profile, you are mistaken/deluded.  As well your last sentence is exactly the kind of statement(s) I was referring to in the paragraph above.



> It is an open forum - there will always be a tiny minority people who make incorrect statements or claims that cannot be substantiated but I cannot see how those people can be identified from an equally drummed up profile.



Again as was stated, our military is small, so figuring out who people are doesn't take a rocket scientist, especially when people post details about thier personal life and/or regimental affliations.  We basically work on the 6 degrees of seperation principle.


----------

